# Connector/Wire Recommendation



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I am preparing to convert a MTH Big Boy to battery operation. Plan is to have a TIU and 24V battery cars. The battery is set up with a Tamiya connector. Should I stick with these or go with the JST (Aristo) style?

The Tamiya has 14 AWG wire compared to the 22 AWG JST type. What wire is also recommended? I expect the BB to be pushing 3.5 amps with smoke and cars. 


Thanks in advance.

Alan


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Go with the Tamiya, the lower resistence can't hurt. 
As you know with your BB we use more amps than the other R/C folks ('cept maybe watercraft), so we should also increase our wire diameters as well. Weight isn't an issue like it is for the aviators, in fact it helps us! 

I'm no expert, just muddling along with the rest... 
. 
John


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Alan. 

I use the Tamiya connectors on all my batteries and chargers. They're universally polarity correct and have worked for years. Don't think you can go wrong with them 

Just my 2 cents....


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I concur with others on the Tamiya connectors, they’ll serve you admirably. That said the 22AWG wire size and the JST connectors will work fine as well too. 

FWIW: Toy R/C stuff, like those available from Radio Shack or Toy-R-Us consumes power rather sheepishly compared to the more serious big-boys R/C Toys. It’s not unusual to see current demands well over 10 amps with performance orientated cars-trucks-boats-aircraft. I have an airplane that pulls over 30 amps in gulps. Big difference is in run times with the power hungry R/C stuff; generally 5-10 minutes run time is realized. I’ve had R/C race cars and boats that dumped high capacity matched packs in under 4 minutes, BUT they were very fast and powerful. 

Michael


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The JST connectors are not rated for the same current as the Tamiya, ditto on the recommendations above. 

Remember that while the average current is lower on our trains, the wires are much longer, so wiring and connectors are a factor in the resistance in the circuit. 

Greg


----------



## adelmo (Jan 2, 2008)

I don't remember seeing the Tamiya connector utilized much for connecting the battery car to the Tender. 


The Tamiya is much larger than the JST type. I guess a little black marker will help conceal them.


Thanks again, Alan


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

The JST type connectors AristoCraft uses can handle up to 5 amps. That is about 2 x locos. 
Also, I would recommend cutting off the hooks on the plugs. If anything derails and the loco(s) keep going, the wires will surely be ripped out of the AC JST connector. 
If you want to handle more than 2 x locos then I would certainly recommend the Tamiya type which can handle 20+ amps. however, they are big, ugly and hard to unhook.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 01 May 2010 07:10 PM 
Also, I would recommend cutting off the hooks on the plugs. If anything derails and the loco(s) keep going, the wires will surely be ripped out of the AC JST connector. 
Tony, that is an excellent response. I cut all hooks off my connectors. It's a definate safety factor. Thanks for posting it..


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd suggest using the stock Tamiya connector on the battery and pigtail that runs forward to the tender and utilize the JST thereafter.... This makes battery replacement pretty painless, and many chargers are equipped with the Tamiya female plug too. 

Michael


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Hadn't thought of cutting off the hook. Would be much easier to work that way! 

Madam Mallet gets some more surgury


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Another option which I use is the "Deans" connectors. I think they are a little more compact, no hooks, can handle over 50 amps, and involve no crimping. They do however require some soldering followed by heat shrinking.


----------



## eheading (Jan 5, 2008)

I couldn't agree more with Tony about cutting off the hooks. I remove ALL of the hooks on my connectors between cars or between cars/locomotives. It is really hard on the wiring when a derailment occurs and those connectors won't come apart. I use those "Aristo type" connectors throughout my system as I never operate more than 2 locomotives together.

Ed


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

Actually I only use the "Deans" connectors in place of Tamiya on battery packs because my packs are used in other applications (rc airplanes) where much higher amp handling cappabilities would be required. For train to train applications where I will almost never see a draw over 5 amps, i use the small connectors from "all electronics" http://allelectronics.com/










Another option for those concerned with higher amps would be the "Sermos" connectors from http://westmountainradio.com/RCintro.htm


----------



## sailbode (Jan 2, 2008)

The sermos connectors are nice but require the use of a $50 crimping tool.


----------



## Michael Glavin (Jan 2, 2009)

I've used the Deans Ultra, Deans Mini as well Sermos and MPX connectors for years, good stuff, but as noted not required for our low current demands... Additionaly I've always soldered the Sermos with nary a problem. There are many choices out there beyond what we've discussed herein, they all work. 

Michael


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm using the Dean's connectors on my batteries. Hint: Use the _female_ plug on the battery itself, so there's far less chance of something shorting the terminals when the pack is out loose. (Okay, it sounds like a no-brainer, but the hobby shop had more females than male connectors, and I had more locomotives than batteries. It made sense at the time.) Li-Ion batteries have PC boards which act as fast-blow fuses for when one accidentally gets a bit careless, but it costs $4 to $10 to replace the PC board--which you have to do so you don't overcharge/over-discharge the battery. 

Later, 

K


----------

